# World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. August 2012)

*World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012


----------



## Pixy (2. August 2012)

*World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Sorry, aber mit den Spielen lockt Ihr kein Blumentopf hervor.
Das sind diese Art Games, die keiner, oder zumindest ich, nicht mal geschenkt haben will.


----------



## katajama (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Sei doch froh, das es überhaupt noch Spiele gibt die auf deinem antiqierten Rechner noch laufen


----------



## amdfreak (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Pixy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit den Spielen lockt Ihr kein Blumentopf hervor.
> Das sind diese Art Games, die keiner, oder zumindest ich, nicht mal geschenkt haben will.


 
Was man sich nicht alles anhören muss...
Ich muss zugeben, dass AC11 nicht unbedingt der Kracher ist. Aber World of Goo ist eins der besten Indie-Spiele überhaupt, und das solltest du auch wissen ! Ich kauf die DVD Plus trotzdem für AC11, weil ich Splitscreen-Multiplayer sehr schätze und World of Goo schon auf meinem Steam-Accounthabe.


----------



## TempestX1 (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Pixy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit den Spielen lockt Ihr kein Blumentopf hervor.
> Das sind diese Art Games, die keiner, oder zumindest ich, nicht mal geschenkt haben will.


Wayne?

Hab mich über World of Goo gefreut.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Ist ja nicht Autobahnraser 1, und selbst wenn bei jeder Ausgabe ein 50 Taler Schein zwischen S. 97 und 98 gäbe es noch Gründe zum meckern.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Pixy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit den Spielen lockt Ihr kein Blumentopf hervor.
> Das sind diese Art Games, die keiner, oder zumindest ich, nicht mal geschenkt haben will.


 
Hab mir World of Goo im Summer Sale geholt.
Macht mehr Spaß, als ich es gedacht hätte. Wenn man es geschenkt bekommt, ist das doch super!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Beide Spiele machen Spaß, benötigen keine Aktivierung und stellen geringe Anforderungen an die Hardware. Ich hatte die Dinger im Urlaub auf meinem Subnotebook (einfach auf 'nen USB-Stick kopiert und von da installiert – tada). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rollora (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Ich find immer geil, wie in unserer heutigen Gesellschaft, es üblich geworden ist, sich über alles zu beschweren:
"Hey! Ihr bekommt mit dem Heft gratis Spiele dazu!"
"Mäh, so Käse-Spiele, was soll das?"
Echt traurig. 

WoG hab ich schon, Alarm11 kann ich mir ja jetzt mal anschauen, die Erklärung von Raff (keine Registrierung nötig) machts mir nochmal leichter, da ich kein Freund von 10 verschiedenen registrierungspflichtigen Kopierschutzmaßnamen bin (Ubisoft Launcher, Origin oder so, mir reicht einer: STEAM). Es kann eben nicht für jeden Geschmack was dabei sein, aber sich immer beschweren bringt auch keinen weiter. Ich sag mal danke für die Vollversionen, jetzt im Sommerloch gut brauchbar (SteamSummerSale sei dank hab ich ja bis die PCGH bei mir daheim eintrudelt noch ein wenig was zum Überbrücken) und hoffe ihr macht weiter so, irgendwann wird für die "Ichmussmichimmerbeschweren"-User auch was dabei sein.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht Autobahnraser 1, und selbst  wenn bei jeder Ausgabe ein 50 Taler Schein zwischen S. 97 und 98 gäbe es  noch Gründe zum meckern.


 Weils einigen zu wenig ist oder manchen man das nicht gönnt, die vielleicht eh von Haus aus schon genug verdienen  ja so ist unsere Gesellschaft heutzutage. Fällt wohl in die Kategorie "1st World Problems". So wie ich gestern den Artikel übers Tastaturputzen auf Tom's Hardware interessant fand, wo ein User dann meinte er putzt keine Tastatur, wenn sie ihm zu dreckig geworden ist, kauft er halt ne neue.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Wegwerfgesellschaft und geplante Obsoleszenz sind die richtigen Stichworte in diesem Kontext. Nichtsdestotrotz machen unsere Spielchen Spaß, auch wenn's keine Triple-A-Superbudget-Produktionen sind. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pixy (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



katajama schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, das es überhaupt noch Spiele gibt die auf deinem antiqierten Rechner noch laufen



Auf meinem alten Schinken laufen momentan alle aktuellen Games.
Da 80% eh nur Konsolen Portierungen sind, stellen selbst die neusten Games keine Herrausforderung da.

Und stell dir vor, selbst Prototype 2 kann ich alles in Max. spielen und flüssig bei ca. 25 - 40 Fps.
Und Battlefield 3, geht auf FullHD und Mittel auch alles flüssig von der Hand.

Man braucht nicht jedes Jahr neu Aufrüsten.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz, kommt noch in diesem Jahr ein neuer Rechner ins Haus, da es jetzt langsam wirklich an die Grenzen des ertragbaren geht.

Was die beiden Games angeht, für World of Goo nehme ich es zurück, es betraf eigentlich nur Alarm für Cobra 11, da ich, wenn ich den Namen schon höre, mir die Schlagadern anschwellen.
Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wie man allein die Fernsehsendung ohne Anfall schauen kann.

Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, wollte damit auch nicht die Zeitschrift schlecht machen, bzw. überhaupt das ganze allgemein.


----------



## Asus4ever (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Die Games - why not?
World of Goo gefällt mir, AC11 hab ich noch nicht installiert, mal sehen, wie es so ist, wenns mir nicht gefällt, wirds eben wieder deinstalliert 
Ich kauf die DVD-Ausgabe außerdem nicht nur wegen den Games  Soll ja auch interessante Videos und anderes Zusatzmaterial drauf geben


----------



## Raketenjoint (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich war erst einmal auch nicht so begeistert. Und dann Alarm für Cobra 11 --> Was ist denn das?
Weil ich Ferien habe, entschied ich mich, es einfach auszuprobieren und - es ist echt unglaublich. Kein Rennspiel hat mir in letzter Zeit so viel Spaß gemacht. Need for Speed ist im Vergleich gar nichts. Ich habe nebenher Hot Pursuit getestet und muss sagen, dass es neben AC 11 einfach keine Chance hat. Es ist auch einfach zu leicht und abwechslungslos. (Besonders das Driften)
Also erst einmal danke dafür! (Die Grafik ist auch in Ordnung, ich habe mich zusätzlich noch im Treiber ausgetobt.)
World of Goo ist sicherlich auch interessant, aber Indies reichen mir mittlerweile wieder.
Und ein letzter Beweis: Meine Schwester haben das geschenkte Spiel Titan Quest locker 300h gespielt. Und das hat 0€ gekostet. Auch herzlichen Dank von uns dafür.
Ich fände es interessant, wenn die Redaktion (wie bei Titan Quest) Tipps zum Verbessern der Grafik und etc. geben. Mir ist schon klar, dass nicht jedes Spiel so sehr gemoddet werden kann wie Skyrim, aber das erwartet man auch nicht.
Insgesamt sind die Spiele immer etwas nettes dazu. Die Videos schaue ich immer an (bevor ich gespielt habe ). Mittlerweile schaue ich sie an, um einen Vorgeschmack auf das Heft zu bekommen, denn andersherum nervt es manchmal etwas.
Edit: Bevor ich es vergesse. Meine Schwester spielt gerade Torchlight.


----------



## Atomtoaster (2. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Leicht uncool finde ich es aber, das ihr die Games bringt die letzten Monat in der PC Games waren. 

Bei uns gibt das Heft ohne DVD nicht, oder es ist immer ausverkauft wenn ich komme.


----------



## fear.de (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Klar nem geschenkten Gaul usw., aber AC würde ich meiner HDD nicht antun wollen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Die Videos schaue ich immer an (bevor ich gespielt habe ). Mittlerweile schaue ich sie an, um einen Vorgeschmack auf das Heft zu bekommen, denn andersherum nervt es manchmal etwas.


 
Könntest du das "Nerven" genauer erläutern?  Inwiefern?

MfG,
Raff

PS: Freut uns, dass euch unsere Spiele so gefallen!


----------



## Rollora (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich war erst einmal auch nicht so begeistert. Und dann Alarm für Cobra 11 --> Was ist denn das?
> Weil ich Ferien habe, entschied ich mich, es einfach auszuprobieren und - es ist echt unglaublich. Kein Rennspiel hat mir in letzter Zeit so viel Spaß gemacht. Need for Speed ist im Vergleich gar nichts. Ich habe nebenher Hot Pursuit getestet und muss sagen, dass es neben AC 11 einfach keine Chance hat. Es ist auch einfach zu leicht und abwechslungslos. (Besonders das Driften)
> Also erst einmal danke dafür! (Die Grafik ist auch in Ordnung, ich habe mich zusätzlich noch im Treiber ausgetobt.)
> World of Goo ist sicherlich auch interessant, aber Indies reichen mir mittlerweile wieder.
> ...


 Das hat mich jetzt noch heißer aufs Spiel gemacht. Heißt das AC11 hat eine ansprechendere und nicht Kindliche Fahrphysik?
Wenn ja frag ich nachher gleich den Postler wo die PCGH bleibt


----------



## MOD6699 (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



amdfreak schrieb:


> Was man sich nicht alles anhören muss...
> Ich muss zugeben, dass AC11 nicht unbedingt der Kracher ist. Aber World of Goo ist eins der besten Indie-Spiele überhaupt, und das solltest du auch wissen ! Ich kauf die DVD Plus trotzdem für AC11, weil ich Splitscreen-Multiplayer sehr schätze und World of Goo schon auf meinem Steam-Accounthabe.


 


Dumm gefragt heisst das du bräuchtest deine Version nicht?


----------



## der_yappi (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Alarm für Cobra 11 ist nett, tendiert mich aber NICHT.

World Of Goo hingegen - DANKE pcgh 
Da hab ich mich echt drüber gefreut


----------



## GxGamer (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Ich find das Alarm für Cobra 11 echt klasse, man kann da so schön über die verkorkste Sprachausgabe schmunzeln, denn so lustlose Sprecher findet man selten.
World of Goo macht auch Spass, jedoch kapier ich die Physik dadrin nicht, bekomme ums Verrecken weder eine Brücke noch den Turm hin.


----------



## Raketenjoint (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Rollora schrieb:


> Das hat mich jetzt noch heißer aufs Spiel gemacht. Heißt das AC11 hat eine *ansprechendere und nicht Kindliche Fahrphysik*?
> Wenn ja frag ich nachher gleich den Postler wo die PCGH bleibt


Ja eben genau das gefällt mir auch. Bei Hot Pursuit gibt man Gas und fährt um die Kurve. Dabei driftet man schon beinahe automatisch. Bei Alarm für Cobra 11 ist das nicht der Fall. Wenn man übertreibt, übersteuert der Wagen. Außerdem beeinträchtigt der Schaden das Fahren. Bei manchen Aufgaben brauchte ich wirklich mehrere Versuche (besonders bei den Blitzerkästen )
Ich würde einfach sagen, dass es vielleicht realistischer ist, als viele andere Spiele.
Außerdem konnte ich es problemlos bei Steam einbinden und konnte im Treiber alles aktivieren (man merkt es zumindest an den Bildraten). Ob SSAA wirklich funktioniert hat?
Allein die Texturen von der Umgebung (die von den Autos sind in Ordnung) könnten besser sein. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß damit! Ich hoffe, dass es dir gefallen wird.


----------



## Fireb0ng (3. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Also da mein Internet Provider mal wieder TOTE HOSE auf die Leitung gelegt hat. Habe ich es aus Frust Installiert da ich kein BF3 spielen konnte
Ich muss sagen nachdem es dann doch endlich mal Installiert war (gefühlte Stunde) finde ich es doch ganz Lustig.
Die Details machen es halt wie z.B die BRAUEREI HACKE & DICHT oder die Raststätte Raste und Roste 
Ist mal was anderes und manche Werbung ist schon recht Lustig zu lesen, aber ich werde jetzt auch kein AfC11 Hardcore Gamer

PS Für World of GOO bin ich zu Blond


----------



## Dante1611 (4. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine Möglichkeit World of Goo zu starten, wenn der zweite Monitor aktiv ist? Muss sonst immer den einen deaktivieren und das nervt auf Dauer ein bisschen. 

Ansonsten sind die Spiele doch Top! Für jeden Geschmack ist mal was dabei.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



Fireb0ng schrieb:


> Also da mein Internet Provider mal wieder TOTE HOSE auf die Leitung gelegt hat. Habe ich es aus Frust Installiert da ich kein BF3 spielen konnte
> Ich muss sagen nachdem es dann doch endlich mal Installiert war (gefühlte Stunde) finde ich es doch ganz Lustig.
> Die Details machen es halt wie z.B die BRAUEREI HACKE & DICHT oder die Raststätte Raste und Roste
> Ist mal was anderes und manche Werbung ist schon recht Lustig zu lesen, aber ich werde jetzt auch kein AfC11 Hardcore Gamer


Ich sicher auch nicht. 
Aber gibt es irgendwelche neuen Patch zu AfC11? Mods werde ich mir auch noch besorgen.
Außerdem noch eine alte Frage (vielleicht kann sie mir Raff beantworten): Kann man Titan Quest mit Vsync starten? Bei mir bleibt der Bildschirm beim Laden des Hauptmenüs schwarz.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Titan Quest hat ingame Vsync und das hat bei mir seit jeher funktioniert.


----------



## Raketenjoint (4. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Titan Quest hat ingame Vsync und das hat bei mir seit jeher funktioniert.


 Merkwürdigerweise funktioniert genau das ingame Vsync nicht. Wenn ich es anschalte, startet das Spiel nicht mehr richtig (durch Ausprobieren herausgefunden). Über den Treiber Vsync wird es erst gar nicht umgesetzt. 
Sonst hatte ich noch nie Probleme bei Vsync. Ich habe mir es bei Steam für 2,64€ nochmal gekauft: gleiches Problem. 
Aber Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

Grafikkarte, Treiber, Settings etc bitte mal.


----------



## Raketenjoint (6. August 2012)

*AW: World of Goo & Alarm für Cobra 11: Highway Nights - 2 Vollversionen und mehr in der PCGH 09/2012*

So, ich habe jetzt die Lösung gefunden: ich glaube, dass es an der Dreifach Pufferung lag. Immorthal Throne war nicht dabei, oder? Gold Edition?
Edit: Lag wohl doch nicht am Triple Buffering.


----------

